# 5th ed box set



## 3maverick3 (Jan 24, 2007)

This is not confermed but it came from Bell of Lost souls so it should be pritty good.

_~Passing this news on in its unaltered form:

_
_According to Games Workshop USA Sales Representative Mark Koscielniak, the new Warhammer 40k 5th Edition Starter Boxed Set will include a “Crap-Ton of miniatures”.
_
_The new boxed starter, due out in September of this year, will include the popular “mini-rulebook”, dice, measuring sticks and the proverbial French “Crap-Ton” of miniatures including:_
_1– Space Marine Commander (full sprue)_
_1– Space Marine Tactical Squad_
_1– Space Marine Terminator Squad_
_1– Space Marine Dreadnought_

_AND THAT’S NOT ALL!_
_The set will ALSO include:_

_1– Ork Warboss_
_2– Ork Boyz Mobs_
_1– Ork Nob Mob_
_3– Death Koptas_

_The retail price on this tremendous deal will be a ridiculously low $59.99! A quick analysis of the retail value of this set is valued at a cool $262 bucks, and that’s not even counting the retail value of the 3 Death Koptas, the “mini-rulebook”, or the dice!_
_The new 5th Edition starter will be called “Battle for Black Reach”._
_The regular hard cover 5th Edition rulebook is due out in July, with a retail price of $49.99._
_Even with this great value, Games Workshop Inc. has instructed their retailers to warn consumers that in order to off-set this incredible value,GW is forced to break the promise of not raising any prices for 5 full years. As a result, all of the GW starters (40k, Fantasy and Lord of the Rings) will now be sold at $59.99, rather than the former $49.99._
_Even so, the values of these starters are astounding, as entire armies can be built for the cost of a couple of starters._
_Be sure to place your pre-orders early so that you don’t miss out on this incredible deal_


_So looks like it should be good for alot of reasons._​


----------



## Sword Slasher (Mar 9, 2008)

If it comes out, it'll probablly be quite cool. But, this will atract more Ork players which isn't a good thing at my end!


----------



## aetherguy881 (Apr 7, 2008)

Looks like a good deal. I might buy it when it comes out. Besides, a mini rule book is always nice to have around. It fits the Sabol cases easier.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

definitely gonna keep an eye on this one...it'll bulk out my marines a bit more, and i've always thought about orks as (yet another) additional project....


----------



## hawkwing (Jan 12, 2008)

More smurfs and ORKS oh my ).......inspite of the fact that I only got back into this game last year


----------



## Rindaris (Mar 17, 2008)

I'd probably make arrangements with one of the local ork players to swap my orks for his 'rines. But for that price I'd definitely be picking up one of them.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Can I wire one of yous guys $59.99 right now at today's exchange rate? I don't care if you sit on it for a couple of months... coz I really doubt we'll get it that cheap on this side of the World Pond... (damn! Postage! Shit, this is gonna need some thinking about...)


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> Even with this great value, Games Workshop Inc. has instructed their retailers to warn consumers that in order to off-set this incredible value,GW is forced to break the promise of not raising any prices for 5 full years. As a result, all of the GW starters (40k, Fantasy and Lord of the Rings) will now be sold at $59.99, rather than the former $49.99


This is fine, as long as prices don't go up across the board, which they will in order to account for that low low price.

By grabthars hammer, what a savings.

Shame about all the space marines.


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

Sounds too good to be true.....and with that said, its probably too good to be true. 

-But if it isnt, It will be the first starter set Ill buy, to supplement my orks, and to start a new Marine Chapter


----------



## Rindaris (Mar 17, 2008)

Red Orc said:


> Can I wire one of yous guys $59.99 right now at today's exchange rate? I don't care if you sit on it for a couple of months... coz I really doubt we'll get it that cheap on this side of the World Pond... (damn! Postage! Shit, this is gonna need some thinking about...)


Might be a bit early to do that... but when it actually gets closer to release time I'll be glad to help with such a thing.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Point is, exchange rates being what they are right now, that's about £30 Sterling... and we pay £40 (just short of $80US) for Battle for Maccragge.

So the new set will be $20 _cheaper_ than the old one... for way more stuff.

But, of course, the interest rate will probably change considerably in a few weeks... ah well. It was a grand idea for about an hour!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Jumpin' Gee Hosifat Yee Haahh! what a great price! i'll have to hit the local hobby shop and make sure that he clears a space on teh shelf for the new starter! woot!

keep the orks out thats what i say. or give them their own starter set with a killa kanz or something to offset the Space Marines.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I would be all over it if it weren't for the fact that I have no desire to collect the marines. Now if they were CSM's......


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Well Wraith, as someone who plays Loyalist Marines _and_ Orks, just let me know if you want to get rid of any bits... I'll do you a favour and take'em off your hands... quite reasonable rates too, much cheaper than hiring some guy to take your rubbish away... :wink:


----------



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

If it's true, it's a real mixed blessing, in my opinion. Yay for comparatively cheap marines, spare bits and Orks to swap/trade/sell/bribe with. Boo for the inevitable cost offset.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, I'll be picking up one of those...looks good. The Deth Koptas alone are probably worth that. And the Termies...if those are sprues instead of terrible single part models, I'll most certainly be buying one or three.

-Dirge


----------



## grimbane40k (Mar 31, 2008)

i'd buy 3 or 4 sets, really get your money's worth. sell which ever army you won't use. Big $avings


----------



## Vinh_Faustus (Mar 20, 2008)

Awesome, This is absolutely Perfect for me considering that I plan on making a second Army of Orks and I can trade the Space Marines with a Friend of mine for his Orks when this comes out!

Wonderful Find, thanks for posting it.


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

This is definitely too good to be true. They will probably put 1 or 2 ork and marine vehicles into it, but I seriously doubt that they're going to make the savings this ridiculous. People with marine and ork armies could save tons of money by just buying the starter set repeatedly and buying any of the box sets seperately would be simply impractical. If this is true, then (in my opinion) it will be the only good thing about 5th edition (the leaked rules seem like they turn the game into crap).


----------



## DarthIbis (Aug 20, 2007)

Just to add to the rumor:
My FLGS owner told me today that he talked to his GW rep.
He said both the hardcover rulebook and starter box were going to be $65,
he said the Deffkoptas were "new plastic ones,"
and he said the Ork boss was on a warbike.

None of this is confirmed, of course... just interesting.


----------



## heliosmj12 (Mar 30, 2008)

thats an awesome amount of models to start off with. Makes the Battle for Macragge look like a piece of shite battle.

I think that GW should sell the mini-rule book as well, for much cheaper mind you.


----------



## Ludoldus (Apr 8, 2008)

If this is true then awesome, i can finally start my ultramarines tyrannic vets, but considering the amount of models for the money 2 things will probably happen : 1) you won't actually get that much stuff and 2) they'll be horrrible snap-lock miniatures with really stupid weapon combos and terrible poses (ahkk! second ed style termies!). As a couple have mentioned before, these things would get snappeed up in half a sec even just for the models at that price. Still, heres hoping


----------



## kiboko (Apr 9, 2008)

i think even if GW put BFM marine, i still buy it. it's not really that bad. well, this is from a guy who use '93 snap up marine as his test mini


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

IDK.. I personally think the 2nd ed termies have a certain charm to them


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I just can't believe it!


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Can't believe Vindur likes 2nd Ed Termies? I dunno, I think they have a certain charm too... :wink:


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

This all sounds pretty good, for starters they have definately hit a winner with this pack, my son loves his BFM boxed set and despite having around 3000 points worth SM he still likes to play the scenarios. the quality of the minis is going to be shite but as long as its a decent scenario new comers are going to love it.


----------



## Rindaris (Mar 17, 2008)

All my Termies are 2nd edition.... k: Though if they do change the heavy weapon rules for Termie squads, I might need to hunt down another one or two....


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I will buy it only for the Terminators and Rulebook, and the commander :biggrin:.

Anyone know what $60 is in £££?

EDIT: It says its just over £30, but, knowing GW it will up its prices just for us *rolls eyes*


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

It depends on the exchange rate, at the moment it's about £30, but it's not out yet. The exchange rate will have changed (perhaps significantly) by then... which is why I'm trying to convince our US buddies to take the money _now_: $60 is $60, but £30 might be £50 by September (alternatively, it may be £20 - but not likely).

As there's no UK price yet, I'm gonna guess £45+, which at today's rates is about $85 I guess.


----------



## Drahc (Apr 9, 2008)

The box set would be good for me, in case I started an Iron Hands army with marines. And, to be honest, Orks seem like a good laugh to field too!


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

This box will work out well for me, I got a friend who plays Orks and already has a Marines army, and I was intrested in starting a small one up for some CoD games, or 2vs2 games


----------



## riskman (Mar 28, 2008)

This will be a good box. You will be able to have easy 500pt battle from a starter

I still can't believe the price:biggrin:


----------



## Suntalon (Apr 9, 2008)

Same here.


----------



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

$60.00 for all of that? I find that so hard to believe. That' so . . . what's the word . . . reasonable?

:mrgreen:


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

bargain! i be at this like a fat kid with cake! i wil be able to expand my ork army and convert the marines to khorne..... or just sell them off XD


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Don't get excited... we haven't had any confirmation of a British price... it'll likely be _much_ higher than £30...


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

ah no.. i have friends in America so i can just pay for that price and the postage too :biggrin:


----------



## 3maverick3 (Jan 24, 2007)

Sorry to do this but I just got the new white dwarf may issue and it looks like the release is july 12th and I am looking at a two page layout of SM and Necrons. So that could be what the starter is going to be instead. Sorry


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Ah well, that's a bit of a parp... who collects Necrons FFS?

Ah well... it's still worth thinking about...

Thanks for the info Maverick.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

God I hope it's not Crons. If more then one guy at my GW plays crons', it's too many.

I'm praying that they're placeholders for Orks. Orks are so much cooler then futuristic Undead. It's basically "Jason X vs. Master Chief". Lame.

-Dirge


----------



## Kronus (Mar 1, 2008)

If its marines and Orks I will go buy it and sell all the spacemarines to cover half the costs, or just go halfs with a friend, whatever the case it sounds like a steal. God lets hope it isn't Crons


----------



## Ludoldus (Apr 8, 2008)

wow i hope its not SM and crons... but it makes sense, as snap fit "crons would be very easy to do, as opposed to Orks who need to be a bit more "random"... still might pick it up if the SM aren't snap lock, but whats the chance of that? 

well, cheers for the update maverick


----------

